
17 year old Africans build a platform to connect your website to the world - instakill
https://www.nexxr.com/
======
citricsquid
A problem with these sort of sites is that you're associating your business
with another business that could easily be competing with your own, or worse
be something that affects the image of your business (for example race hate,
pornography).

The other problem is that why would a website use this service? Because they
have low traffic; how many low traffic websites are there? Millions. So you're
going to be competing with millions of other (potentially crappy) websites to
get your advert on... a potentially crappy low traffic website, one that will
probably not be related to yours in any way. The traffic will be of no real
value, someone making a blog about fashion reviews isn't going to want traffic
from a website that sells potatoes.

I assume the basic idea is they sell it for such a small price ($2.95/m) that
most people will sign up and then not really care if it doesn't work all that
great, if they have a million customers they're going to make a substantial
amount of revenue even if their value to customers is non-existent.

~~~
mirsadm
This is pretty spot on. It seems comparable to cross promotion for mobile
apps. I found those to have the same issues you described. Lots of apps with
very little users/value promoting each other.

------
angry-hacker
I don't understand is it some kind of link exchange that you have to add some
html markup to your website? And also pay a monthly fee? I didn't understand
that from the video.

Also, what are the estimates of traffic you're going to get? Is it connected
how many times you show other people's ads on your site etc?

And what does the 17 year old Africans have to do with the link? It's not a
news article about their success story but their product. (I assume)

------
chm
I think you could have made the effort of introducing the gentlemen as _South_
Africans.

The title seems contemptuous, to me.

------
binaryorganic
This is a great example of using marketing to reach the front page of HN, not
an example of a great service. The service is little more than fresh paint
(and a monthly fee) on an old business model that's been proven time and again
not to convert well.

------
HyprMusic
So is this just a link exchange scheme? I fail to see the value they add.
Their platform doesn't provide a a like-for-like hit rate, so wouldn't this
just attract a bunch of low-traffic sites?

~~~
tisme
And the ones that do have a like-for-like hit rate typically attract people
that try to dump trash traffic in the system in the hopes of getting gold back
out, or they outright try to scam the system by faking engagement through
embeds and other tricks.

------
EarlofGrey
This is a great concept. The problem isn't that they didn't implement the
concept in the most effective way but they didn't actually implement it in any
way. Traffic is just traffic that wastes your bandwidth. Targeted traffic is
whats not just important but fundamental.

------
gphil
Thought this would be a way to SMSify your web-based service to reach
developing markets. I was disappointed when I found out what it actually was.

------
tonynero
congrats fellow south africans, but would be a much better story had you guys
done the development yourselves instead of oursourcing to india.

more detail here: [http://www.techcentral.co.za/pretoria-schoolboys-in-ad-
shari...](http://www.techcentral.co.za/pretoria-schoolboys-in-ad-sharing-
start-up/34787/)

